# Buddies Due Sept 09 - UK/US



## Marg_27

Hey girls, Ive started a thread in 1st tri, but thort it'd be good to hav 1 in here...

Im gonna slightly copy off shinin stars april 09 thread, as its a good 1 :D Jus let me kno ur deatails and I'll add them to the thread x
*Username....................Due Date...................Upcoming Appointments*

pregasaurus.................................01-04/09/09............................

Annaspanna...................................02/09/09..............................

Lisalovesbean.................................04/09/09..............................
Marg_27........................................04/09/09..............................MW appt 26/03/09

K447uk..........................................05/09/09..............................Scan 16/02/09

Ms_JDM........................................08/09/09...............................

scally............................................09/09/09..............................Scan 25/02/09

babytots........................................11/09/09..............................
Pink_glitter.....................................11/09/09..............................Scan 27/02/09

emmalouise079................................12/09/09.............................

Mum2pne.......................................13/09/09.............................. 
Sinead...........................................13/09/09..............................Scan 09/03/09
NewlywedTTC.................................13/09/09..............................

Posh.............................................14/09/09...............................
SianMa..........................................14/09/09..............................

axe_wielder....................................15/09/09..............................

Forever3........................................18/09/09..............................

jodi_19..........................................19/09/09...............................

Blondie..........................................20/09/09...............................
bex2602........................................20/09/09...............................Scan 2/03/09
Daisybby03....................................20/09/09...............................

Frankers........................................22/09/09..............................

rachydaz.......................................23/09/09...............................
Jacks............................................23/09/09...............................

Mae76...........................................24/09/09..............................MW 23/02/09 Scan 6/03/09
Loubylou........................................24/09/09..............................

chrisi............................................25/09/09...............................

Nlytin...........................................28/09/09...............................Appt 19/02/09
Peach Blossom...............................28/09/09...............................Scan 24/03/09
Cracker........................................28/09/09................................Scan 21/02/09
Rees............................................28/09/09................................

Bird24.......................................... /09/09.................................


Parkep..........................................30/09/09...............................


A special mention for Sarahhoney and shelby2007, you are both in our thoughts xx


----------



## Marg_27

Im hopin this will be a place we can share all our ups and downs, give each other support, and generally hav a natter xx


----------



## mom2pne

Can I be added too! I'm due Sept 13th and my 1st appt and u/s are on the 23rd. I'm really looking forward to it too. I had a blighted ovum in April and I'd like the reassurance that there is a baby this time.


----------



## Marg_27

Congratulations Simone, and sorry to hear bout last time :(
Fxd for a happy healthy bean this time xx
*details added*


----------



## sarahhoney

Loving this!! my first docs appointment is the 19th Jan xxx


----------



## Marg_27

Thanx Sarah... Good luck xx
*details added*


----------



## Marg_27

Fantastic responses already girls, I can see this bein a very active, very supportive and fun group, Good luck and best wishes to you all xxxx
:hugs:


----------



## nobby'swife

i started a early sept 09 aswell


----------



## babytots

hey hun you can add me too if thats ok. i'm due 11th sept (though tbc) and have a docs app. on the 21st to be booked in for a scan (hopefully the same day). x


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Hi I'm due 4th September!:happydance:

First scan is 12/02/09


----------



## Marg_27

Welcome and congrats babytots and lisalovesbean xx
*details added*
Nobbyswife, sorry I didnt realise you had already started 1, would you like to join this 1 too?


----------



## jodi_19

Hi Girls! I'm due September 19th. Had it confirmed yesterday by my doc. I'm excited to have people to share this with b/c it is my first and I don't know what to expect. My first official prenatal appointment is on February 3rd!! Can't wait!


----------



## mom2pne

jodi_19 said:


> Hi Girls! I'm due September 19th. Had it confirmed yesterday by my doc. I'm excited to have people to share this with b/c it is my first and I don't know what to expect. My first official prenatal appointment is on February 3rd!! Can't wait!

Congrats and welcome! I hope I will be able to help you and any of the other ftm's out there! This is my 6th pg. I also had a twin pg as well. So I can kinda help with ?'s about that too! GL!


----------



## Marg_27

Hey jodi_19 congratulations and welcome xx
*details added*


----------



## axe_wielder

I think Im due 15th-16th sep! My first Drs, apointment is tommorow (14th jan!)


----------



## Blondie

I think I'm due about 20th Sept. Only got a :bfp: this morning so currently feeling absolutely terrified. This will be first baby and don't have the slightest clue what I'm doing. All I know is that if someone gives me their baby to hold it ends up screaming :dohh:

Think I will give it a week or so to sink in before going to see doctors as still really paranoid that all these twinges I'm feeling are actually the :witch: coming and the test was wrong.


----------



## Marg_27

Mornin girls, Congrats and welcome to axe_wielder and Blondie *dates added*

Axe wielder, Good luck tomorrow, let us kno how you get on :)
Blondie, Dont worry, it all comes natural! Im a mum of 1, and there are few other mums already on here so any Qs feel free to ask, and enjoy your 9 months xx

Well, Ive been to the Docs this morn for somethin not pg related, and he was lookin at my notes from EPAC and aparantly at the scan I was 5+2 not 5 which they said, soooo therefore I am now 6+2 and due on 7th Sept :D.
This mornin is this 1st 1 in a week ive not actually been sick! wahoooo! altho I do feel really sick, so its still there, jus holdin back! LOL
I also finally got referred onto the MW today, should get an appointment towards the end of this week, or early next week :happydance:
The Doc did make me laugh tho, he said 'the MW is fantastic, altho she does look like Shrek!!' LMAO or wot!!! So, that should be fun!!
Anyhoo, ive babbled enough for today... How is every1 else gettin on?


----------



## Marg_27

Oh, and 1 more thing before I dash, Blondie, I had period pains all the way up until bout 2 days ago, and still get the odd twinge now, but I had a scan last week (due to previuos Ectopic) and it showed everythins fine. So try not to worry too much bout that xx 
:hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Marg_27 said:


> Oh, and 1 more thing before I dash, Blondie, I had period pains all the way up until bout 2 days ago, and still get the odd twinge now, but I had a scan last week (due to previuos Ectopic) and it showed everythins fine. So try not to worry too much bout that xx
> :hugs:

Thanks Marg, trying hard not to panic I'm sure I will get used to the nagging aches in a few days. Didn't dare mention it to DH as I know he will be in a worse state than me :laugh2:


----------



## Marg_27

Men are definately worse than women for panicking!! Altho they will never admitt it!


----------



## pink_glitter

Please add me too :happydance:

Due Sept 11th


----------



## mom2pne

Anyone about to rip their dh's heads off? I swear any little thing my dh says or does I start going off like this thing I have no control over. I scared 1 of my sons yesterday because of it. I think its cuz of hormones and the fact I have a cold, but its getting ridiculous how often it is happening.


----------



## Marg_27

Oh dear mum2pne, that doesnt sound much fun, my hormones seem to behavin right now, I am expectin them to take a turn tho :(
Hope you feel better from your cold soon, and try not to kill any1 in the mean time xx

Pink_glitter, congrats and welcome *dates added*


----------



## sarahhoney

My hormones are going loopy!!

I started crying on Sunday night for no reason and decided all I wanted to do was sit on the kitchen floor!!! My OH didn't know what to do.... and I didn't know what I wanted him to do!! 

He doesn't know what to say and then he goes all quiet for fear of saying the wrong thing!! Then I get upset because he's not talking to me!!! And so the circle continues!!!!!

So you aren't alone!


----------



## Marg_27

Ok girls, I spoke to flippin soon! I am on the warpath!!! Aaaarrrgggghhhhh!!!


----------



## pink_glitter

It is crazy...I turn to the two headed monster so quick its scares me!! DH says just take a chill pill which makes me even more fumming! 

I got angry because DH cooked dinner and used too many saucepans then I made him help me wash up:blush:

Then had second rant after the dog left footprints on the laminate :blush:

Glad i have baba to blame it on!!!!


----------



## Sinead

Hi, sounds like I need to join this group before I too kill my dh!!!!!! He's been great to be honest

Anyways, due 13th Sept and 1st MW appt is Friday 13th Feb


----------



## Marg_27

Mornin Sinead and welcome, Congrats on the :bfp: :happydance:
We both hav appointments on the same day, mines my 10 week scan :D
*dates added*

Today I feel really irritable, fed up and jus plainly sad :hissy:
OH asked me if there was anything he could help e with to make me less fed up so I gav him a 20 min rant as to why I feel so shitty, oops!
Anyway, Im gonna go do some retail therapy today, NOT baby things I mite add, jus make mummy happy things :D

Hope you all hav a good day!
:hug:


----------



## Marg_27

Axe_Wielder How did you get on with your appointment?


----------



## Forever 3

My little princess has been off school all week (she is 6) with tonsillitis and a tummy bug so i am feeling quite exhausted, and i think the irritability is linked in with that, was quite teary yesterday for no reason, i think pregnant women should be sectioned for the first 12 weeks, we are a danger to the human race:rofl:

Sickness is really kicking in with me:hissy:

My clothes are starting to get really tight, and already I can notice a small bump forming and i am only 5 weeks, they do say you show earlier with each pregnancy, I started showing at 10 weeks with my first, and 8 weeks with my second, I am on the small size, Size 8 (US size 2) so it is quite easy to notice if i put on a couple of pound, Have to hide it as dont want to tell the kids yet.

How are all the lovely September Mums doing????

:hug:


----------



## Forever 3

Early 9 week scan 14/02/09 at 10.20am very excited (Private Scan)
:hug:


----------



## sarahhoney

I'm exhausted still and I'm finding it harder and harder not to tell people probably because its sinking in a bit more for me as well.

Sounds awful but I've been avoiding lots of my friends, so that I don't tell them!

I get waves of sickness but I'm not actually sick! And i'm so bloated that nothing fits!! Ah the joys of pregnancy!!! Ha Ha!!!

Also I work for myself (with my Mum and Stepdad) and of course in the current climate business is not going so well. This does not help with my stress levels as the thought of getting another job while I'm pregnant doesn't bare thinking about!


----------



## Blondie

Can't believe how much better I feel today - those horrible cramps seem to have vanished so I feel less like the :witch: is going to arrive any minute and the bloating seems to have temporarily subsided thank goodness.

Went for a 3 year anniversary meal with my DH last night and felt so bloated it was awful but he was on cloud nine anyway due to the test news so don't think he noticed. Got home and went straight to bed at 10pm and slept straight through until 7am this morning - so nice to have a proper nights sleep and wake up feeling vaguely normal. I don't think it will last too long so I'll make the most of it whilst I can :)


----------



## Marg_27

Forever_3 Fab news about your scan, cant wait to hear all about it :D *dates added*

Sarah_Honey Im sorry to hear your feeling stressed, and hope it resolves asap. Ive had to go out today and buy a pair of UKsize12 trousers as my 10s dont fit anymore :( I dont know which is worse, jus feeling sick or actually bein sick, as both r hard to deal with when theyre there constantly, so hope you feel better with soon also :hugs:

Blondie Im glad your feeling better today :happydance:
And Congrats on your 3yr anniversary :D Oh, and can you send some sleep dust my way, as Im havin restless nights atm :(

Well girls, today has been a bad day for me :( If youve follwed my previous stories you will kno I had an MC and ectopic at the same time last year. This happened at 6+3, which I am today, so I hav been incredibly emotional, and jus want today over and done with! I went to visit my SIL (we're BEST friends) and jus broke down on her as soon as I walked through the door, which she was completely understandin about as she herself is 28weeks pg :)
I dont really have much to say, so Im off to hybernate for the rest of 2nite, and hope 2moro is a brighter day!
Love to you all
:hug:


----------



## sarahhoney

Oh Marg..... sending lots of love your way and I completely understand why your emotional.

:hug: :hug:

I hope as the days goes by you'll feel better and better and more and more relaxed x you deserve it x

If you need any of us don't hesitate to message xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Scally

I am also due in Sept, on the 9th i think. It would be nice to be able to chat to people going through the same things. Plus i had a mmc last time, discovered at a 12 week scan so i am nervous and scared and would be nice to chat to others.


----------



## pink_glitter

Well I wished for ms so i felt more pregnant, and now i cant believe i wanted it!!!:dohh: I fell so crap, i feel bad as all i seem to do is moan about being pregannt to DH and it took us so long i shouldnt be moaning, but when you feel tired, sick, dizzy and have a headache its hard to not moan:cry:

On a good note i have first scan a week today 23rd yippeeeee, i know i prob wont see much as only just gone 6 weeks but will be happpy to know its in the right place!!!


----------



## Scally

True at least u'll know its in the right place, and maybe see a little heart flutter!? Good luck! We have paid for a private scan on the 31st, can't wait, it seems so far away!!!


----------



## Sinead

Hi guys - been a few days - hope everyone is well

Marg - hope you're feeling better after the last few days, bet you're just glad to get passed that milestone :hugs:

MS has well and truly kicked in over the last few days, and I feel really yukky


----------



## pinkbow

Hey im due roughly according to numerous websites the 23d sept

Good Luck every1 and congrats :):) :happydance:


----------



## pregasaurus

Hey ladies, just saw this thread! I think I should be due around September 1st-4th, not quite sure which. My first appointment is on the 21st (Tuesday)! I'm so excited, and so nervous at the same time. I've been worrying myself SICK thinking everything is going to go wrong (this is my first). I'm excited to chat with all of you about symptoms and whatnot!
I posted some worries of mine in the first trimester forum, they're odd ones too. 
How are all of you doing? xoxo


----------



## sarahhoney

Hi All,
How are we all? I have to clean my house today, though I'm still suffering from the exhaustion so it makes something normally easy a bit of a trial!!

Got my docs appointment on Monday and I'm counting the minutes now! Its driving me nuts!

Anyway hope you and your beans are all well?! My OH calls ours a baked bean or wotsit!

Love Sa xxxx


----------



## mae76

Hello ladies - hope its ok to join you all.

Have just returned from ski trip and realised :witch: was late so tested and got :bfp:! Am still a little shocked. If all goes well I think I will be due around 24 September. Have no symptoms as yet other than my boobs feel more tender than normal.


----------



## Scally

Sarah, i know exactly what u r talking about, everything takes me soooo long now!!! I literally have to drag myself around at work and has for home chores, it takes ages to get going!!!! :haha:


----------



## jodi_19

I feel ya ladies! I told myself I was going to clean my entire house yesterday....and I didn't. Has to get done today b/c it's back to work on Moday. I REALLY don't have the energy to do it. Wish I could convince the dog to do it for me..hehehehe.


----------



## mom2pne

Congrats to all the new due in Sept ladies!

AFM I am so tired. I have to take a nap every day and it only helps a little. Friday was mine and my dh's 12th wedding anniversary and the only thing we did was go out to lunch. When we got back I napped. I was surprised that I was able to clean up my twins room. Good night! I'm about to fall asleep and I still want to check a few things on here quick!


----------



## sarahhoney

I'm really struggling to focus and I'm also hugely hormonal!!!!

Yesterday my OH kept cracking jokes about my pregnancy with the other couple who knows we're expecting!! And I got really stroppy and a little upset!!

Then when they left he was all sweet and soppy again and I hated it!! It just really wound me up. Its like he has to do the male show off thing!!!! I could have screamed and if I think about it I get upset!!!


----------



## SianMA

I seem to have joined 3 of these due in Sept threads!! I'm due 14th Sept and I have a scan booked for thursday 22nd (folow up scan for bleeding 2 weeks ago) so I'm hoping everything will be ok.

I've also managed to get a bacterial throat infection so I'm feeling miserable! No ms just a few cramps and sore bbs so far, after reading pink_glitter's post I'm not going to wish for it although I still do wonder if I'm actually pregnant at times!!


----------



## posh

Hi Marg_27, having had my docs appointment on 15th Jan, I am now 6 weeks exactly today, so am due on 14th September! Would you be able to amend for me? :happydance:


----------



## Marg_27

OMG girls Im so sorry Ive abandoned you for soo long! Ive had a rollercoaster of emotions past few days and havent managed to do anything, let alone catch up with you guys, I do hope you 4giv me :)
Im jus bout to get in the bath, but i'll log on later and add/amend dates, and catch up properly xx
:hug:


----------



## Marg_27

A big warm welcome to Scally rachydaz pregasaurus Mae76 and SianMa pull up a seat and get comfy, congrats girls xx
All dates added and updated xx


----------



## sarahhoney

Hi Girls x
Had my first docs appointment today... you might have seen my thread! It was a complete waste of time!!! 
Told me nothing I didn't already know, just found it a little disappointing and now I have to wait another 3 weeks till my next appointment.
As you can imagine not in the best mood!!!


----------



## pinkbow

sarahhoney said:


> Hi Girls x
> Had my first docs appointment today... you might have seen my thread! It was a complete waste of time!!!
> Told me nothing I didn't already know, just found it a little disappointing and now I have to wait another 3 weeks till my next appointment.
> As you can imagine not in the best mood!!!

hey i kno what u mean, all my dr said was oh u took a test and it was pos yep ur pregnant, make and appt with the midwife...wtf is that it?!?! :rofl:

had my midwife appt today(to get me onto the system) and it was much better, she talked thru alot of things, like wht i can and cant eat or do lol etc...

also got my 10week appt booked, where i find out when my 12week scan will be...YAY!!!...omg does time drag or what huh?! lol


----------



## pinkbow

Marg_27 said:


> A big warm welcome to Scally rachydaz pregasaurus Mae76 and SianMa pull up a seat and get comfy, congrats girls xx
> All dates added and updated xx

HEY!!! ive taken my seat and cant wait to discuss everythin(as we do on BnB) about our pregnancy journey! :happydance:


----------



## Scally

The time totally drags, we had our booking in app last night and was told would not be seen for another 3 weeks, seems like an eternity!!!!! We are having a private scan done in 2 weeks, again seems so far away!!!!!


----------



## Frankers

Hey Girlies, can I join too? Apparently the Doc reckons I am due on the 22nd sept but I don't understand where that date comes from, all the charts reckon it should be 19th (if you account for 29day cycle instead of 28). 

I have my first midwife appointment a week today which is very exciting. The doc hinted that they would probaby try and get meinfor an early scan on account of the prolific twins down my maternal line (I am seriously scared about it) which would be ace but trying not to get my hopes up cos then it will be a lovel nice surprise.

Other than that I am generally knackered. no sleping too well, even goign to bed at 9:30 sees me having to be physically pushed out of bed by my husband when the alarm goes off. And my BB - good heavens they ar sore and swollen and I think I am gonna need a bigger bra soon! But no m/s.....yet! I do feel rough in the mornigns though. How's everyone else doing? When have people got scans etc?


----------



## Frankers

Just re-read the last post...

Just to clarify that an early scan would be a lovely nice surprise.....not the twins!


----------



## sarahhoney

Welcome Frankers!!

I've had a crappy day!! I weighed myself..... big mistake! I've put 3 pounds in about 3 weeks! :hissy:

I am so miffed with myself... and what does my ever loving hubby say... maybe its twins!!!

Well thats it depress me more! I already knew my trousers are a little snug I swear why do little things like that send you over the edge now?!

I know my obsession with wotsits isn't good but its not that bad!!

Other than weight I've got no complaints.... I've not got MS but I'm so so so tired still. Its depressing! I can't be motivated to anything!!!:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Scally

My boyfriend told me yesterday i "had a bit of a belly on me", good job i wasnt feeling that hormonal at the time!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Marg_27

Hey Girls, how are we all feeling today?
Congratulations and welcome frankers, I will add your dates shortly :)

Well, what can I say, besides, Oh the joy of being pregnant! In the past week I have suffered with 3 terrible migraines, I have, for as long as I can remember, been treated by the doc for these, to which he recently assured me they would get better during pregnancy.... How wrong was he?! :hissy:

And, to add insult to injury, Ive been diagnosed with hyperemesis. Those of you who arent familiar, its a severe form of morning sickness, which leads to exhaustion and dehydration. The Doc has given me tablets and sum acupunture to try and help, and so far there is a little improvement.

But... Im not complainin, as I kno it can be much worse...my SIL was hospitalised with Hyperemesis... so Im keeping my chin up, and tryin to carry on as normal as poss...

Ive finally got my booking in appointment confimred with the MW... Mon 26th Jan, so not long now... Altho my Doc did warn me she looks like shrek... eek :rofl:


----------



## Marg_27

Ive gpot loadsa catching up to do girls, so please bear with me...

Rachydaz Fab news about you MW appointment, glad all went well. You say you hav an appointment booked for 10weeks? Whats the date so I can add it to the list?

Scally Hope everythings going well so far, do you hav dates for your next appointments and private scan? Hope both go well :D

Sarahhoney Im so sorry to hear you was disappointed with your appointment, and I really hope your next 1 goes much better. 

Pegasaurus  and babytots I see you both had appointments yesterday, how did you both get on? 

SianMa It was your scan today, hope all went well! And do you hav any pics to post?

Mum2pne and pinkglitter I jus want to wish you the best of luck for tomorrow, please keep us updated xx

And finally... Good luck to Shelby and Frankers who both hav appointments coming up :hugs:


:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Frankers

I am still really hungry. I've been trying to be really good food wise - i do eat lots of fruit and veg normally swo I've just been carrying on as normal but I've been getting a bit feint and V tired so yesterday and today I've had a proper cooked meal in the canteen at work for lunch and a cooked meal in the evening and I already feel loads better. Still tired but not like I was about to fall asleep when I really shouldn't - like driving etc. I am 6 weeks tomorrow - only another 6 to go before we can tell the world! can't wait! We're in the middle of trying to move house at the moment which is not helping my general contentedness. We have a provisional moving date of 12th Feb but that depends on how quickly our buyer can get his solictor pulling his weight! It would be sooooo lovely to have valentines in our new house.

Does anyone else have a name for their baked bean yet? My hubby keeps calling it 'our little nipper' and waggles his finger at my belly when he says it - it's so sweet!


----------



## Frankers

Sarahhoney, so sorry you've had a crappy day - I know we all get them occassionally but knowing that doesn't make them any easier. 

I had grand plans to go swimming this evening but honestly I got home and cooked some dinner and just couldn't face it. Actually, it wsn't the swimming I minded, it was the searching for my costume...I don't think I've used itfor about 5 years so I shall do that over the weekend and go next week instead!

One positive thing about the snug clothes though is that it means your bump is developing and you're well on your wy to LOOKING preggers....and that is vry exciting!


----------



## emmalouise079

Hi Ladies
I'm due 12th September 09 and have my first scan booked for 11th Feb, when I'll be 9+4 
:hug:


----------



## chrisi

Hi There, can I be added to I am due 26th September, although it has tbc but im pretty sure!! I am on :cloud9: and soo excited!!! 

:hug:


----------



## Marg_27

Congrats and welcome xx
*dates added*


----------



## mae76

Hello everyone. I have not managed to log on for nearly a week so have been catching up with all the news. 

Marg-27 - so sorry to see you have been having problems. 
How is everyone else feeling? I feel totally exhaused and am so happy its Friday - can't wait to have a lie in tomorrow morning. I was in bed last night by 8.30pm!! Other than tiredness, I'm getting away (so far) with very few symtoms. No MS at all.

Today I booked in for an early scan for Friday 6th Feb when I will hopefully be around 7 weeks. I will be more nervous than excited. Hope you all have a restful weekend.:hugs:


----------



## bird24

hey ladies

not sure when i'm due for sure but its some time towards the end of september!! yay!! xx


----------



## Nlytin

Hello Ladies,

I just found out on Monday. I'm due Sept 28th. I have my first appt. Feb 19th. I can't wait is seems so far away. Looking forward to going through these nine months with you September gals.


----------



## sarahhoney

Hey Ladies,
Well boy am I glad its Friday.... I'm shattered too! And like an idiot I booked to have an eyebrow wax at 9.30am!! So that buggers my lie in!!

Also we are out tomorrow night with 4 of our friends and to be honest I'm not looking forward to it.... This sounds very weak and it really hasn't bothered me not drinking but this is my first real social night where everyone else is drinking! And i'm not looking forward to it. Silly really as I'm sure I'll enjoy it, my friend who has 2 little ones said never to bail out of nights out when your pregnant because once you start not going out you've had it! Vicious circle!

Are you guys feeling sociable? Or do you feel like spending your nights in your comfy's on the sofa watchin tv?


----------



## mae76

I know what you mean Sarahhoney. A comfy sofa sounds much more appealing! I think its because of the tiredness but also I'm running out of excuses as to why i am not drinking. All my friends know I like a drink to two. So far I am getting away with saying I can't drink because I'm driving. 

Satahhoney - I'm sure you will will enjoy yourself once you are out.


----------



## K477uk

Hello! I'm due on the 5th.. and have my booking in appointment on tues, and 1st scan on the 16th Feb! I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Marg_27

Hey ladies :hi:
How are you all feeling today?
Congratulations to all newcomers :happydance:

Sarahoney I totally agree! A night on the sofa sounds much more enjoyable than a night out! But tbh Ive always been a fan of lazy nights in....

Any1 else need a massive push of motivation just to do the housework? I have all the right intentions, then when it comes to actually doing it, I get distracted with something that takes alot less effort!! :rofl:


----------



## pink_glitter

Not sure if you guys saw my scan in 1st Trimester forum, but Marg_27 suggested i pop it on here too for the Sept gang to see, so i have done O:) 

1st scan - 7weeks (2days) showing 'little bit'
 



Attached Files:







little bit.jpg
File size: 85.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pinkbow

Marg_27 said:


> Hey ladies :hi:
> How are you all feeling today?
> Congratulations to all newcomers :happydance:
> 
> Sarahoney I totally agree! A night on the sofa sounds much more enjoyable than a night out! But tbh Ive always been a fan of lazy nights in....
> 
> Any1 else need a massive push of motivation just to do the housework? I have all the right intentions, then when it comes to actually doing it, I get distracted with something that takes alot less effort!! :rofl:

hey! im feelin gd thanks u?

i totally kno what u feel, im finding it hard to get motivated and lacking on the housework etc lol...im starving but jus cant be botherd to go actually make dinner :rofl: i feel soooooooo lazy!!! lol


----------



## Cracker

Hey ladies!

Can I join, I am due 30th Sept I think (so just about squeeze in!!!)

I'm really tired and have sore boobs but apart from that all good!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Parkep

hey can i be added as well im due the 30 and my first appointment 
is on Jan 30 thanks :)


----------



## NewlywedTTC

I'm due September 13th, though that could change at my first appt. February 10th. Sooo far away!
As for the exhaustion and house work....I had to take a nap today just so I could clean the kitchen tonight. And when I woke up I felt awful. Nothing sounds good for dinner. But I need to eat so I can take my vitamins. Oh well. Now I'm hoping I can still sleep after the nap.


----------



## Scally

I have finally got a Midwife app on the 5th Feb and having a private scan on the 31st Jan. Having really bad thoughts about the scan, last time i was scanned i found out the baby had died, now i cant imagine myself being cheery, and it all being well


----------



## Frankers

I am full of cold - Feeling terrible and even less energy than previously which is really annoying because the last couple of days I have actually started to feel a little better! At least I have a very good excuse for not moving off the sofa now - and control of the TV doofer!


----------



## sarahhoney

Frankers - you poor thing! Talk about icing your cake by getting a cold! I realised today that I'm going to have my hayfever through this pregnancy laugh a minute!

Me and my OH actually had a row about the housework the other day! He's been excellent but our house looks like a bomb has gone off in it!! Of course with hormones etc I cried!! Ha Ha!! However right now I am beyond shattered I can't motivate myself to do a thing! 

Update on my night at friends though - it was weird!! I should probably explain that I am never not without a drink in my hand on a night out! And even though these friends know and they've been beyond supportive, they obviously found it very strange that I wasn't in a party mood!! I was sociable and relaxed I just wasn't dancing in their living room. Because i'm the first of our group to have a bubba I knew it would be different I just hope they won't all get weird with me!


----------



## Nlytin

Frankners, I am right there with you. I caught this cold and I hate I can't take what I would normally take for it. So I will just tough it out. My laziness level is at a 6. Going to take a nap now and see if I can make that le
level drop.


----------



## Marg_27

Hey girls, jus a quick check in today to say hi...

Scally Im sorry to hear you had a bad experience in your last pg, and will be thinkin of you when you go for your scan, Im sure everything will be fine :)

Frankers sorry to hear you now hav a cold to contend with, and hope you feel better soon.

And as for all of you with low motivation levels.... Dear god, I hope the end is in sight, cuz Im doin my own head in with bein lazy, nevermind my family :rofl:

Take care all 
:hug:


----------



## Marg_27

Oh, and MW 2moro eeeek.... sooo excited :D :happydance:


----------



## Scally

Good luck with the MW tomorrow


----------



## pink_glitter

Marg_27 said:


> Oh, and MW 2moro eeeek.... sooo excited :D :happydance:

Let me know hoe it goes...I have mine on wednesday and not really sure what to expect! she said we will discuss scans etc...


----------



## sarahhoney

Good luck Marg!!! Let us know what happens xxx


----------



## Nlytin

Good Luck Marg!! We want details.


----------



## Marg_27

Hey girls...
sorry im only just posting, but hav had a busy day...
The midwife appointment went really well, i was a bit anxious as my doc had warned me she looked like shrek.... she really doesnt, which is a good job, as knowing my temperment atm I may hav laughed in her face, oops... 
Ok so, she is really nice, which is a relief as when I was pg with Abbie I loathed my MW, she was horrible!
The appointment took around 40 minutes, and she jus took a load of details, family history, previous pregnancies and personal history/circumstances. She then did my height, weight, BMI, blood pressure, urine sample and took some bloods for testing.
She also gave me loads of information, most of which I generally knew, but was nice to have a refresher.
She also gave me a pack with some goodies (toothbrush, toothpaste, vitamins, nursery thermometer) and lots of leaflets. Also a folder to keep my pg notes in to keep them clean and safe.
Then she booked me in for another appointment at 16 weeks, and discussed scans etc....
Then I went on my way...
All in all, a good morning :)


----------



## Marg_27

Also girls, if you can keep us updated with new appointment that would be fab, as then I can keep the calender updated. I do remove appointments that have lapsed, hope you all approve of this system...


----------



## sarahhoney

That sounds like a fantastic appointment! Congrats Marg!

Hope my MW is like that! I'm beyond frustrated that I haven't even heard from mine yet and i've got another 2 weeks till my next docs appointment.


----------



## Cracker

Morning ladies!!

I have my first docs appointment this morning - yippee at last!! So hopefully everything will start moving now, I have moved doctors so this is my first visit I hope I like him!

Marge your MW appointment sounds so good - can't wait for mine :hugs:


----------



## Frankers

well my cold is starting to feel like it's on it's way out but quite typically yesterday - as I was feeling really fluey- I believe my morning sickness kicked in. Threw up the lovely chicken soup my darling husband made for me for my tea and this morning has seen a couple of non-productive dashes to the loo!

I am getting quite excited about my midwife appointment tomorrow - hope it goes as well as Marg's did.


----------



## pink_glitter

Marg_27 said:


> Hey girls...
> sorry im only just posting, but hav had a busy day...
> The midwife appointment went really well, i was a bit anxious as my doc had warned me she looked like shrek.... she really doesnt, which is a good job, as knowing my temperment atm I may hav laughed in her face, oops...
> Ok so, she is really nice, which is a relief as when I was pg with Abbie I loathed my MW, she was horrible!
> The appointment took around 40 minutes, and she jus took a load of details, family history, previous pregnancies and personal history/circumstances. She then did my height, weight, BMI, blood pressure, urine sample and took some bloods for testing.
> She also gave me loads of information, most of which I generally knew, but was nice to have a refresher.
> She also gave me a pack with some goodies (toothbrush, toothpaste, vitamins, nursery thermometer) and lots of leaflets. Also a folder to keep my pg notes in to keep them clean and safe.
> Then she booked me in for another appointment at 16 weeks, and discussed scans etc....
> Then I went on my way...
> All in all, a good morning :)

Ooooooo exciting!!! Mine first MW appointment was for this morning but it got cancelled, so it is re-booked for Monday,cant wait, will nearly be 9 weeks then:happydance:


----------



## sarahhoney

Hey Ladies,

Well I've had an awful time. I had some bleeding yesterday afternoon, it was minimal (about a 50p) and I had some cramps but again that was minimal and certainly not that painful, they were exactly the same as they've been for the past 8 weeks.

Anyway I went to the docs who were very good and re-assuring. He booked in an emergency scan but that could be any time over the next couple of days. I've had a tiny bit of brown blood since but that's it. 

I can't tell you how scared I am, I am resting but my head is ready to explode. I really hope I get a scan sooner rather than later, I can't stand the not knowing.


----------



## Frankers

Sarahhoney, I know you must be worried - i would be terrified in your position too but I'm sure it will be absolutely fine. The books say that some women bleed all through their pregnancy and that some women bleed at 4 and 8 weeks - roughly when their period is due. I'm sure the scan will help you put your mind at rest. Take care and rest easy!


----------



## Nlytin

Sounds like a great appt Marg. I'm glad everything went well.

Sarahoney, Take it easy and I'm sure there is nothing to worry about.

Pink-glitter, can't wait to hear about your great appointment on Monday.


----------



## Scally

Sarahhoney, keep positive and i hope all goes well for you, let us know how u get on, we all thinking of u x


----------



## sarahhoney

Hey Ladies,

I've got a scan booked for 9am tomorrow morning x so I'll let you all know how it goes xxx

Thank you so much for your support 
Love Sa x


----------



## Marg_27

Oh Sarah honey, ive only just read your posts, im sorry your havin a tough time atm. fingers and toes and everythings crossed for you this mornin, i'll be thinkin about you xx
But remember the powers of positive thoughts....
And, if this helps, my mum bleed ALL the way through having me, and i turned out ok, well, as well as can be expected LOL
Wishing you all the best, and please let us kno asap xxx


----------



## Cracker

sarahhoney said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I've got a scan booked for 9am tomorrow morning x so I'll let you all know how it goes xxx
> 
> Thank you so much for your support
> Love Sa x

Fingers crossed it goes really well for you - am sure it will be fine :hug:


----------



## sarahhoney

Hey Ladies!!!

I'm fine and so is the baked bean!! Sigh of relief xxx

I had to have an internal because I have a tilted womb... not a problem but just inconvinient!!

The only cr*p thing was that they put me back by just under 2 weeks!! Boo Hoo!! So this is going to be the longest 1st Trimester ever!!!


----------



## Loubylou

Hey ladies - just found this area of the site but please count me in!

Due date is 24th September, and no sign of mw/scan appointment yet, but I was referred by GP on Monday - I need to learn to be patient!!
:hug:


----------



## Marg_27

Congrats and welcome loubylou 
Sarah honey, do you have your new due date so I can update the 1st page?
Pink_glitter Is your MW appointment now the 2nd Feb?

How is every1 else doing? I have jus reached the constantly needing to pee stage... oh joy LOL


----------



## Marg_27

Frankers How is your cold? How did your MW appointment go?


----------



## Annaspanna

Hey, only just seen this page...im due 2/9/09. Midwife appointment on 5/2/09 and 12wk scan on the 11/9/09. Thanks Marg_27, ur doing a grand job!!

I've been generally off my food and feeling knackered all the time. havent had the problem of peeing all the time yet tho!
xx


----------



## Frankers

Cold is vastly improved - thanks Marg. MW appointment was only ok. MW was off sick so I had a stand in and as I was not quite 7 weeks she said it would be best to save all the form fillingin etc with my normal Mw. She booked me in with the hospital so they should be sending me a date for a scan appointment, and the MW will contact me in a week or so to make an appointment for formal booking in appointment. 

did some basic checks, weight, height, Blood pressure etc. Apparently I have traces of blood in my urine but that it's very commonin early pregnancy so not to worry about it.


----------



## Marg_27

Good evening, congrats and welcome Annaspanna :D
I have added your details to the calender. Thank you for your kind comment, and hope you feel better soon x :hugs: x

Frankers Sounds like your appointment went well, my SIL has had blood in her urine all the way through her pg so far, shes now 30 weeks and its jus starting to lessen.


----------



## sarahhoney

Hi Marg & all ladies,

I am now due on the 19th Sept.... my wedding anniversary!!!

Got my next scan on the 10th March.... such a long way away!!!


----------



## Marg_27

Thanx Sarahhoney, Ive updated those details for you, how fabulous your now due on your anniversary xx


----------



## Sinead

Hi guys, been a while but feeling a bit anti-social. Only 2weeks now till MW appointment and have 1st scan date of 9th March (38 days and counting)

Is anyone else showing already? I'm a british size 12 and all of a sudden my tummy seems to have popped out today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marg_27

Hi Sinead, nice to hear from you :)
Wahoo for your scan date :happydance:
Ill add those details for you xx
And as for the showing.... Ive had to buy my 1st pair of maternity trousers...I kno its all bloat and no baby, but that doesnt stop my normal trousers being uncomfortable lol, I tried on a larger size, but they were huge all over whereas im only bigger roubd the front :) soooo I gave in and bought maternity 1s :)


----------



## sarahhoney

I'm going to have to make a purchase of some maternity trousers too! It is all bloat and to be honest this week my trousers are actually better. So it would be nice to hang on for a bit x 

Though we are out for dinner tomorrow night, and I'm so worried that once I've had a big meal I'm going to want to explode!!!! Ha Ha Ha!!


----------



## Loubylou

sarahhoney said:


> Hi Marg & all ladies,
> 
> I am now due on the 19th Sept.... my wedding anniversary!!!
> 
> Got my next scan on the 10th March.... such a long way away!!!

Hey Sarah - we are also due on our wedding anniversary - its sweet isn't it! When I was TTC I had worked out it would be around that date so it felt a little meant to be when we got our :bfp:!

Great news about your scan.... I am still waiting for mine. I have shared care between my GP and the hospital and my next GP ante natal appointment isn't until nearly the end of March so I hope I hear from the hospital before then as I will be about 13 weeks. How does the booking in etc normally work? All my GP said is that she would refer me to the hospital and I am not the most patient of people!!
:hug:


----------



## Sinead

Thanks for that, I showed my mum my ickle bump tonight and she laughed saying like mother, like daugher!!!! At least it shows that somethings happening in there

Hope you babies are born on your wedding anniverseries that would be lovely. Our's would have to be 9 days late to be born on ours and I don't fancy that


----------



## Scally

Hey, i have just got back from my early scan, and flump is there with a great heartbeat!!!! I am over the moon!!!! I have been put back 3 days, so now i am due on the 12th Sept (which is lovely as this is my mum's birthday!!!) I am sooooooo happy and the relief is amazing, i cried soooo much when i saw flump on screen, yay!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi there, 

I would love to join and buddy up with anyone who is due around 28th September. This is my first baby and its all very exciting, but incredubly overwhelming!

PB :) x


----------



## bex2602

Hi my due date is 20th sept 09 and my 1st scan date is 2/3/09!x


----------



## Marg_27

Well girlies, how are we all doin? Any1 got tonnes of snow like us? Duvet day today :happydance: and also, that means a nice long day with my trusty laptop, BnB and Facebook.... what more could a girl ask for?
If Ive not already added you to the dates, or if Ive not adjusted, or added appointments, dont worry, that is on my to do list :D I'll be on it later...

Sooo, what have you all been up to? this thread has gone a little stale of late, lets bring it back to life...
My all day sickness has eased a little, Im prolly temptin fate by sayin that, n itll come back in full swing tomoro, but I am holding out hope :D
Ok, so your prolly gna think Im absolutely craaaazy for sayin this, but, Im convinced I can feel LO dancin around inside now and again....I knoooo your all gna say, its waaay too early and its prolly wind, but I really dont think it is, its far too subtle and deep inside for that....

Anyway... I think thats quite enough craziness for a crisp tuesday morn...
Speak to you all soon xxx
:hug:


----------



## Marg_27

Also guys, I would like to make a special mention for Sarahhoney, who very sadly miscarried on the 2nd :cry:
Id just like her to know that she is in our thoughts, and we would like to offer her all the support she will need xx
Take care sweet xx
:hug:


----------



## Marg_27

A big warm welcome, and a congrats for your :bfp: 's to Peach Blossom and bex2602 I hope you both have a happy healthy 9 months xx

Scally I notice your avatar is now you scan pic, looks very cute, can you fill us in with details of how it went, and also post a pic? And wishing you luck for 2moro for your MW appointment, we would also like details of that xx

Parkep , pinkglitter and Jodi19  you have also had appointments and not told us about them.... keep us updated please ladies xx

And lastly, does any1 have any new dates for the diary??

:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Marg_27

I have just read some more very sad news, unfortunately Shelby2007 has miscarried twins, this must be absolutely awful for her. 
Shelby2007 you are in our thoughts, take care, and be strong xx


----------



## Scally

So sorry to hear about sarah and shelby2007, they are in our thoughts x


----------



## Sinead

:hugs: Sarah and Shelby - you are in our thoughts

Just to let you know Marg - got an early scan in 2 days, we're using Babybond in Manchester - has anyone else used them? Can't believe dh agreed so easily as its costing £95, but he isn't worried about the money, he just wants me to stop stressing about the baby


----------



## Frankers

Sarahhoney and shelby - SO very sorry. We are all thinking of you and pouring much love through the airwaves...


----------



## Cracker

Hi ladies
So very sorry to Sarah & Shelby. Also to Dan-O :cry:

I have booked an early scan on 21st Feb will be just under 9 weeks I think - so can't wait. I have a big work thing for a few days a week before my 12 wks scan which means I may have to tell a few colleagues so hopefully I'll be able to if everything is okay 

Oh yep just noticed my DD is 30th Sept on here but I think it is 28th now - sorry!

Still a bit of snow down in the westcountry


----------



## Peach Blossom

Marg_27 said:


> And lastly, does any1 have any new dates for the diary??

Hi, 

I have another scan on Monday. Had one last Weds, but we could only see the gestational sac and no heartbeat. Keeping fingers crossed as have had some sharp pains in rhs of abdomen since last night and a bit of spotting. I'm sure everything is ok though! :)


----------



## Marg_27

Good Morning ladies, just to let you kno I have added/adjusted those dates :)

Good luck for Scally, Sinead, and Annaspanna who all have appointments of some sort 2moro, we want details ladies xx 

Peach Blossom I want to wish you the very best of luck for Monday, I went for a scan at 5+2 and there was a yolk sac but no HB but I didnt get called back in for another scan, they seemed to think everythin looked ok for my dates, and so far so good from the outside at least... I have my scan on 13th x


----------



## Scally

Sinead, i used babybond and they were fantastic, the £95 is the best money we have ever spent and well worth it. They spent about half hour with us explaining everything, which u would never get on the NHS!!!!


----------



## Marg_27

Not alot to report today except SNOW SNOW AND MORE SNOW lol


----------



## Scally

:happydance:Hey, went for my MW appointment, not a huge amount to report, she was lovely and i felt as ease to ask her lots of questions which was very good. :happydance: She thinks i am going to be referred to a consultant due to sugar problems (not quite diabetes but could develop quickly into that). I have been a wimp and not had my blood done there (have had very bad blood tests by MW!!!!!) so i am going to go to the blood clinic next week. She was very nice and very sympathetic and understanding about past miscarriage. So feel much better about the whole thing now :happydance:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Marg_27 said:


> Peach Blossom I want to wish you the very best of luck for Monday, I went for a scan at 5+2 and there was a yolk sac but no HB but I didnt get called back in for another scan, they seemed to think everythin looked ok for my dates, and so far so good from the outside at least... I have my scan on 13th x

Due to a bit of spotting over the last 3 days and some abdominal pains they've moved my scan to tomorrow morning instead. I'm sure everything is fine, but it will save me from worrying all weekend. Fingers crossed! :)

Just a little update for you. The scan went well this morning. Saw the HB... cried the second she showed me! Little bean is only 3mm, but everything is looking good and fine! YAY!! So happy and relieved!! :D :D


----------



## Annaspanna

Hello, yes went for MW appointment today, took about 45mins, did my BP was 100/60, not bad! Gonna do urine next time, did some bloods, gotta have more next time too....MW was pretty good at taking it actually!

Getting super nervous about my scan next week now,arrrrrrrrrrrrg!!!
Hope everyone else is doing ok? xx


----------



## Loubylou

Hi all, 

Was just wondering how much notice everyone got for their first mw appointment/scan date? I am still waiting to hear from the hospital about mine, and I am getting impatient! Should I be chasing them?

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## Scally

loubylou, the midwives only see you here after 9 ish weeks, but i did get 2 weeks notice. As for the scan still havent heard about that one!


----------



## Loubylou

Thanks Scally - in fact I just got the letter this morning!! My scan is on 11th March... yay!!! Very excited now.... roll on march
:hug:


----------



## Marg_27

Mornin ladies, how are you all today? Feeling well I hope xx

Scally Im so glad your appointment went well, and FXD your blood sugars stay stable, and good luck at the clinic next week.

Peach Blossom Fantastic news bout your scan :happydance: Do u hav any pics to post?

Annaspanna Lovely to hear about your MW appointment, glad it went well, try not to worry too much bout your scan, im sure all will be fine xx

:happydance: LoubyLou :happydance: Wahooo for your scan date xx

And as for me, still not much to report...hmmm... i really must become more interestin, jus so as ive got somethin to post :D


----------



## Sinead

Seems like everyone's scans/MW appointments have come at once. Glad everyone's sound really positive
Scally - you are so right - that money was the best I've ever spent and the way they put it all on the wall was fantastic
I have posted a pic in my journal, but here's another - just like a proud mummy should
https://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr4/aruba2209/pregnancy/70061431dd5965478423786ad40cd01b-1.gif


----------



## Peach Blossom

Marg_27 said:


> Peach Blossom Fantastic news bout your scan :happydance: Do u hav any pics to post?

Hiya, 

No pic to post sadly the bean is only 3mm and it was barely visible on the scan! The heartbeat was just about visible, but if I'd taken a copy of the scan you wouldn't have seen anything! I was also in a bit of an emotional state and didn't think to ask for a copy!! Will get one next time for sure!!! :D


----------



## Cracker

Hi everyone!
Congrats on those who have had scans and everything went well - can't wait for ours!

I have another docs appointment this week so he'll then refer to the MW as I'll be near 8 wks, and then in just under 2 weeks we have the early scan -do you think it will be internal/external??


----------



## Scally

Hey cracker, i had a scan done at 8 weeks and its was an external one


----------



## Cracker

Thanks Scally! That'll be fab if it is external :happydance:


----------



## Marg_27

Hey girls,jus checkin in to see if ur all ok?


----------



## Scally

Hey Marg, all good here, just about. Went to the blood clinic today, fairly painless and quick, still a wimp though!!!! Hormones took over at work today, and things piled on me so i ended up crying in front of some of my colleagues!!!! not good!!!


----------



## Marg_27

Oh No scally :( Hope your feelin a little better for lettin it out?
Good news bout ur bloods tho, all done now :happydance:


----------



## pink_glitter

Hi Girlies, Not been on for while, seem to have hit a depressive stage dam hormones, feeling ok at the moment so thought i would come on here quick !

Scally i know just what you mean my hormones have taken over its crazy :blush:

Have my next scan date of Feb 27th, after that the world can know ha ha, have told a few extra people now as its starting to become a bit obvious what with the constant eating and tiredness but i guess 10 weeks is good as i think the midwife said chances of miscarage are now down to 3%!


----------



## Annaspanna

Arrrg, wish me luck for my first ever scan tomorrow girls, so nervous as havent seen or heard from beanie since getting positive pregnancy test! I hope he/she really is in there!! xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Annaspanna said:


> Arrrg, wish me luck for my first ever scan tomorrow girls, so nervous as havent seen or heard from beanie since getting positive pregnancy test! I hope he/she really is in there!! xx

Good luck! Take your tissues as you'll cry as soon as you see it! Its such an awe inspiring event. :hug::hug:
xxx


----------



## Rees

Can i be added to the list please?? I think I'm due the 28th, had previously thought 20th, but had a scan today and got put back a week so i'm only in my 7th week. Saw baby and heartbeat though :) so quite happy, would have cried if the guy doing it wasn't such a meanie (wasn't meant to see my baby, didn't know until after the appt was booked that i was pregnant!)

so hello to all the sept. mummies :)


----------



## Scally

Good luck annaspanna, look forward to seeing the pics on here later


----------



## Cracker

Well I developed really horrible shooting pains on Monday afternoon, 30 mins later was bleeding...bright red :cry:

Spoke to a doctor who said he'd get me booked in for a scan for the next day, bleeding tailed away but still a bit in the night (but more browny) Went for scan fearing the worse, and straightaway we could see the little bean and his heart!!! :happydance::happydance:

My DH was abroad working so flew back and made the scan 
SOooooooo relieved - but have to take it all very easy and rest for a few weeks and hope it sticks, but they said it should all be okay

The bleed was a small area on the gestation sac - 'one of those things apparently' but scared me witless.

Hope everyone here is doing well :hug:

Scan on 21st Feb cancelled as probablyy will get another free one!!


----------



## Jacks

I'm due 23rd Sept, i'm awaiting first scan appointment.


----------



## jodi_19

The morning sickness has eased of the last couple of days. It's nice to have a break from it after 2 and a half weeks straight..:S. I'm only 8 + 5 and I've read it usually doesn't ease off until 12, so i'm not going to get to overjoyed. The pills I got from my doc may finally be kicking in too! Didn't think they were gonna work there for a while...lol. I'm just glad to have my appetite back in time for Valentines Day...ummmm...chocolate..hahha.


----------



## NewlywedTTC

Our first ultra sound is tomorrow. SO excited and worried! I'm petrified about a mmc. I'm hoping there's a heart beat....


----------



## Peach Blossom

I'm feeling a little guilty... All signs of nausea have disappeared, not that I really had MS to start with. I'm a little more tired in the evening than before, but not exhausted. Apart from sore boobs I don't really feel pregnant... feeling guilty as I know so many of you ladies are suffering! Just needed to confess :D
:hug::hug:


----------



## Sinead

Glad everything is OK Cracker
Good luck tomorrow Newlywed
Hi to everyone, hope you're all doing ok


----------



## NewlywedTTC

It went GREAT! We saw a heart beat, arm buds, leg buds, saw it wiggling around. Heard the heart beat. It was AMAZING! We were put back a week, but that's okay. The tech said she doesn't see any reason to be worried about a miscarriage as the baby has a strong heart beat and it is up high where she likes to see it. Yay!:cloud9:


----------



## mae76

Cracker and Newlywed - so pleased to see your scans went well.:happydance:

I have not been able to log on to a computer for a while so have been catching up with all the posts.

I had my first scan on 6 Feb. I was so, so nervous as I have has 2 m/c. I really couldn't believe it when she said straight away that she could see the heartbeat. I have to admit a tear did come to my eye - I thinking i was gearing myself up for bad news. My dates were spot on so far - at the scan i was 7w2d and i'm now 8w3d. I have got my mw appointment booked for 23 Feb and my next scan on 6 March when I hope to be 11w2d. If everything goes well at that scan we plan to start to telling people. We have only told one person so far. 

I may tell my boss before my mw appointment - I think he will think its strange that i am having 3 "doctors appointments" in the space of 5 weeks - as I barely ever have to go to the doctors normally. The only other thing i can do is take the days as holidays - but I really want to save my holidays for later in the pregnancy when i fancy a quiet day.

How about everyone else - who have you told and when do you plan to start telling people? How are eveyone's symtoms? I have got nausea - but to be honest - what I'm finding woarse is the constipation!!!:oops:


----------



## Marg_27

Hey girls, had my scan Yday, and all is well :happydance: 
Will check in properly with you all later, and add dates, upload scan pics, and come for a general chat xx


----------



## Scally

:happydance:thats great Marg, look forward to seeing the pics later:happydance:

I've got my second private one tomorrow, and then have the 12 week NHS one on the 25th Feb. Trying to keep calm as have already seen flump and a good heartbeat once already, but cant help but worry.


----------



## Marg_27

Girls Im so sorry that I still havent updated upcomin events and due and and stuff, I promise I will do it before the ned of today, I jus feel stinkingly horrid, full of cold, and its adding to my already massive lack of energy and motivation :(


----------



## Scally

Marg 27, sorry to hear u r full of cold, very harsh when u cant take anything for it! Hope u feel better soon x


----------



## Marg_27

Thanx scally :hugs:


----------



## Marg_27

Ok girls, Ive updated the dates page :)
A big warm welcome to Jacks and Rees :hugs:
And fabulous news to all those who have had succesfull appointments and scans :)
Wishing you all the best, and hope you are all well :)
Any more dates to be added to the front page??
:hug:


----------



## chrisi

Hi There to all you september mummies!! 

I keep forgetting about this thread, I have my first early scan tomorrow I am so excited :happydance: but a lil nervous aswell. Just want to know everything is okay with my lil :baby:!! 

I will update tomorrow how it goes! All good i hope! :happydance:

I have been lucky and havent had ms but i am very tired :sleep: and often feel as if i have no energy which is very ususual for me as i cant normally sit on my bum for 2 mins!! :rofl: Im really looking forward to reaching 2nd trimester when there will be less worrying and more energy! :hugs:

Good luck everyone i hope you aren't feeling to bad and will look forward to seeing your scan pics etc. xxx


----------



## mae76

Thanks for doing all the updating of dates etc Marg - so sorry to hear you are feeling poorly. 

Chrisi - I look forward to seeing your early scan picture tomorrow. How exciting!

I feel absolutley shattered today and am having to go out for a client function with work tonight. Its such a pain as I can't drink (and my colleagues will wonder why although I have got the excuse that I have to drive) and I'm just so tired - I'm worried I will fall asleep at the table! MS is also a problem - I seem to suffer with nausea first thing in morning and in the evening. The nausea even keeps me awake at night - although I'm not oftern actually sick. I just hope I can hold my dinner down as it might be quite embarassing otherwise!

Hope all you Septermber due date ladies are well and the 1st TRi symtoms aren't getting you down.


----------



## Marg_27

Good luck 2moro Chrisi xx
Hope your function goes well Mae76, and thanx, im sure itll pass soon, I HOPE it passes soon xxx


----------



## Peach Blossom

chrisi said:


> I have been lucky and havent had ms but i am very tired :sleep: and often feel as if i have no energy which is very ususual for me as i cant normally sit on my bum for 2 mins!! :rofl: Im really looking forward to reaching 2nd trimester when there will be less worrying and more energy! :hugs:

Me too!! I feel slightly guilty and a bit left out due to my lack of MS!! :rofl: Looking forward to not having to fight to stay awake from 3pm onwards each day! Could hardly get out of bed this morning and I'd had 9 hours sleep!! :sleep:

Good luck everyone with scans and stuff. Still waiting for my appointment to come through... getting very impatient now! :D :hug:


----------



## daisybby03

I am new to the website. I am due September 20, 2009. I have already heard my heartbeat 2 times. Once at 7 weeks..130BPM, then again at 8 weeks at 174BPM. *i have a miscarriage a few months ago thats why I have had the early scans. * Congrats to all you other September mommy's out there!


----------



## MS_JDM

Hi, Im not from NZ so i hope you dont all mind me joining in here as im due in sep 2009, the 8th sep infact, this will be baby number two for me!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I have my scan appointment! Yay! :happydance: Booked for 24th March. Think I'm going to have a private scan in the week of 8th March though as I'm going overseas to see my Mum and want to tell her whilst I'm out there and show her a photo! Still no MW appt through yet though... so impatient!


----------



## Marg_27

A big warm welcome and congrats to daisybby03 and MS_JDM xx
And fab news about ur scan peach blossom xx


----------



## daisybby03

does everybody still have all their symptoms? I know mine are starting to fade away


----------



## Marg_27

Mine are deffo fading away, and bein replaced by flutterings, so Im happy to swap them for that :D


----------



## Peach Blossom

daisybby03 said:


> does everybody still have all their symptoms? I know mine are starting to fade away

My only symptoms have been sore boobs and tiredness, they're showing no sign of disappearing unfortunately!! Role on 2nd Tri!
:hug::hug:


----------



## mae76

I've still got all the symtoms - the dreaded nausea, sore boobs and still want to fall asleep at my desk in the day. :sleep:

I am also noticing that my trousers are getting tight - not sure if this is down to bloating of if I'm strating to expand. Anyone had to get maternity clothes yet? I think I'm a long way off - but some of my clothes are getting uncomfortable!


----------



## mae76

yeahhhhhh! Just got my ticker to work too! :happydance:


----------



## Scally

I am in some maternity trousers, they are so comfy!!!! I have my 12 week scan this wednesday along with the nuchal scan, soooo excited to get to 12 weeks but scared!!!! Alot of my symptoms have disappeared, i do not feel sick unless i go an hour without eating something. I am still tired but not as tired as before. Hope everyone is good, and enjoying their pregnancies!


----------



## Marg_27

:happydance: yay for ur up and comin scan scally :happydance: your symptoms seem exactly the same as mine, and theres only jus under a week between us :)

I am also in maternity trousers and they are sooooo comfy!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I bought a pair of maternity jean on Mamas and Papas website today. They were reduced from £30 to £7.50... could not really! Don't really need them yet, but will have them for when I do! Got my booking appt time today. All set for Tuesday at 1pm! Very excited as it will make everything feel real! Can't wait.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## daisybby03

I bought a Bella Band and it allows you to keep your regular pants and just leave them unbuttoned! It is a life saver for me. I am so uncomfortable when I button my pants up. Check out the bella band you guys!

A company online called: Ingrid & Isabel make it


----------



## firegal

I only just found this thread... been on the forum for about a month already.... how slow am I????? :lol:

I'm due 17 Sept and anxiously awaiting my first appointments next week. I've still got the morning (all day) sickness, but I'm starting to feel like it's changing a bit. I can't quite explain how I know this, it just feels like it's thinking about getting better! I haven't really had sore boobs yet, they just feel like they always did before the start of AF, and I can't quite decide if I have the beginnings of a bump or if I've just ate too much! 

Anyway, looking forward to joining in the chat over here :)


----------



## Tam

Hey Girls....

Congratulations to you all! :happydance:

Can I join you? I am 13 wks tomorrow, due 1st September!

I left everything to last minute with going to Doc's, so I had my booking in yesterday afternoon and I had my scan last Tuesday which bought my dates forward by 5 days, so turned me into a 'Due Spetember' girlie lol. I get the results for my blood tests and scan next Tuesday!

I also have my next scan booked for 8th May, I will be 23 weeks!

This is my 3rd baby and we are so excited! We are nuts and want 5 in total, but after this one, we will be holding fire until after we marry in 2011. :happydance:

Anyway, please forgive me for not reading the millions of previous posts, but I do hope to get to know you all and enjoy our journies together! :hug:x x x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hello,

Had my mw appointment today. Wow.. it took forever! I was with her for an hour and a half and then had to wait an hour for my blood tests to be done. All went well though and am hoping to have a home birth which the hospital support. Apart from being knackered and dizzy from the 6 tubes of blood they took feeling like its all that bit more real!

How's everyone else doing out there? 

:hug:


----------



## Tam

Peach Blossom said:


> Hello,
> 
> Had my mw appointment today. Wow.. it took forever! I was with her for an hour and a half and then had to wait an hour for my blood tests to be done. All went well though and am hoping to have a home birth which the hospital support. Apart from being knackered and dizzy from the 6 tubes of blood they took feeling like its all that bit more real!
> 
> How's everyone else doing out there?
> 
> :hug:

Oh wow, that was some appointment and waiting around! Is that all your bloods done now 'til 28wks, if all well?

I am finding I have much more energy, which I am loving!! I am still getting sickness, and today am getting a rotten cold - when will there be a break?!?! :dohh: Barr the upset tummy too, life is great :lol:

When is your next appointment?

Not many people post regularly in here do they :(


----------



## Peach Blossom

I hope that's all the bloods to be taken. Although saying that I have a medical condition that means I need to have blood taken every 6 weeks... yawn! I think my next appointment will be with a consultant around week 21. Apparently I have to see a consultant to discuss the home birth. I have a scan booked for 12th March which is the next thing!

Just woken up after having been asleep for 2 hours! Good job I didn't go back to work this afternoon! Apart from the tiredness I'm not really suffering that much... I've not had any sickness I'm embarrassed to say! fell bad saying that as I know how many people suffer really badly! :)

I hope your cold doesn't last too long Tam... it horrible not being able to take anything for it!


----------



## Frankers

Hi Girls - sorry for not posting for a while- things have been manic here - away with work for over a week (eating in restaurants was interesting - they really don't cater for women who just want something plain and bland that won't come back up) and we are in the middle of a very stressful house move. Eventually we complete and move on friday so our house is a nightmare at the moment - major box city! Luckily we have lots offamily coming to help and I suspect I won't be allowed to lift a thing - there are some perks to this crappiness after all!

On the whole now I am starting to feel a little better. Still need lots of sleep, but sore BBs has eased off considerably and even the constant nausea is subsiding. It's not all day now and I even managed to eat an entire normal sized meal last night without feeling like I was going to be sick half way through it.

I have a scan date for 9th March (very excited but a bit nervous too) and have had my booking appointmnet and bloods done which went fine. Have had to ask my first paranoid Q of my midwife though. I knew ther was something about chicken pox and pregenancy and the girl who sits 2 desks away from me at work came into work and announced she had shingles! arggghhhh - panic - is that safe for me? mad panic. apparently I'm fine because I've had chicken pox and you can't catch shingles from shingles but you can catch chicken pox from shingles but I've already had it so it's all ok nd I can breathe again! phew.

Anyhow - sorry that was such a big wibble on - thought I'd best get in before we move cos I don't know when we'll have internet access back again after we've moved! 

take care girlies!


----------



## Tam

Oooooohhh don't be embarrassed about not having sickness, just be gratefull! lol

Do you not having appoingment before 21wks? I see my MW when I am 16wks, just routime but will get chance to hear the heartbeat :happydance:

My cold is coming out now, but I am feeling a bit better as a result lol. I didn't get any sleep last night :hissy: so I have been trying to get as much as I can today! I am feeling all refreshed now, although I am longing for my OH to come home so I can have my dinner, I am starting to get really hungry and feel rough because of it!

How are you doing today babe? x


----------



## Tam

Frankers said:


> Hi Girls - sorry for not posting for a while- things have been manic here - away with work for over a week (eating in restaurants was interesting - they really don't cater for women who just want something plain and bland that won't come back up) and we are in the middle of a very stressful house move. Eventually we complete and move on friday so our house is a nightmare at the moment - major box city! Luckily we have lots offamily coming to help and I suspect I won't be allowed to lift a thing - there are some perks to this crappiness after all!
> 
> On the whole now I am starting to feel a little better. Still need lots of sleep, but sore BBs has eased off considerably and even the constant nausea is subsiding. It's not all day now and I even managed to eat an entire normal sized meal last night without feeling like I was going to be sick half way through it.
> 
> I have a scan date for 9th March (very excited but a bit nervous too) and have had my booking appointmnet and bloods done which went fine. Have had to ask my first paranoid Q of my midwife though. I knew ther was something about chicken pox and pregenancy and the girl who sits 2 desks away from me at work came into work and announced she had shingles! arggghhhh - panic - is that safe for me? mad panic. apparently I'm fine because I've had chicken pox and you can't catch shingles from shingles but you can catch chicken pox from shingles but I've already had it so it's all ok nd I can breathe again! phew.
> 
> Anyhow - sorry that was such a big wibble on - thought I'd best get in before we move cos I don't know when we'll have internet access back again after we've moved!
> 
> take care girlies!

:hi:
Glad your symptoms are starting to subside, always a welcome relief! Restaurants are not the best places for blande food are they lol.

I hope everything goes well with the move, I will be in your position in a few months, which I am not looking forward to as I will be 3 more months along and we have no help :hissy: hey ho lol. Are you moving far?

Lucky you have had chicken pox, I have never had it so I always need to be careful, even when not PG. 

Well I hope you continue to feel better! x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Tam said:


> Oooooohhh don't be embarrassed about not having sickness, just be gratefull! lol
> 
> Do you not having appoingment before 21wks? I see my MW when I am 16wks, just routime but will get chance to hear the heartbeat :happydance:
> 
> My cold is coming out now, but I am feeling a bit better as a result lol. I didn't get any sleep last night :hissy: so I have been trying to get as much as I can today! I am feeling all refreshed now, although I am longing for my OH to come home so I can have my dinner, I am starting to get really hungry and feel rough because of it!
> 
> How are you doing today babe? x

Apparently they don't see people at 16 weeks anymore at my hospital! Having said that I spent last night in A&E and have another emergency scan on Friday morning. I've been spotting the whole pregnancy so far and last night had some red bleeding, so went to A&E as instructed my doctor. All seemed to be ok test wise and I haven't had any pain or more bleeding today, so scan is just precautionary. At this rate I'll have the most scanned baby ever!

Glad you're feeling a bit better. I had a stonker of a headache today. I went to a chinese massage place at lunch time and it was like magic and cured it!! Think that may be my new addiction!

DH has just cooked me dinner, but wouldn't let me have chocolate ice cream for pudding as he says he's worried about me putting on too much weight... Does he not realise that I'm pregnant?!! Hope you've eaten now!

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## firegal

Won't let you eat chocolate pudding?? What type of a DH is he??? ;)

So how are we all doing today? I'm just fully relieved that my boss now knows I'm pregnant and is supportive, and I'm also a bit excited that I can now see a little tummy appearing... I thought my BF was imagining things when he said I was starting to show, but I can definitely see it now :)


----------



## Peach Blossom

firegal said:


> Won't let you eat chocolate pudding?? What type of a DH is he??? ;)
> 
> So how are we all doing today? I'm just fully relieved that my boss now knows I'm pregnant and is supportive, and I'm also a bit excited that I can now see a little tummy appearing... I thought my BF was imagining things when he said I was starting to show, but I can definitely see it now :)

I know, but I think he was worried cos the mw told me my bmi was 27 and it should be 25... I'm pregnant!! I'm allowed to put on a little wieght!

Very cool that you can see little bump now... still not sure if mine is bump or jelly belly! Especially after DH's comments!!

I'm a little anxious tonight as I have another scan tomorrow morning following my small bleed on Tuesday night. Sure things will be fine, but will be relieved when I've seen the bean again tomorrow!

Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend as much as me!


----------



## Tam

Peach Blossom said:


> Tam said:
> 
> 
> Oooooohhh don't be embarrassed about not having sickness, just be gratefull! lol
> 
> Do you not having appoingment before 21wks? I see my MW when I am 16wks, just routime but will get chance to hear the heartbeat :happydance:
> 
> My cold is coming out now, but I am feeling a bit better as a result lol. I didn't get any sleep last night :hissy: so I have been trying to get as much as I can today! I am feeling all refreshed now, although I am longing for my OH to come home so I can have my dinner, I am starting to get really hungry and feel rough because of it!
> 
> How are you doing today babe? x
> 
> Apparently they don't see people at 16 weeks anymore at my hospital! Having said that I spent last night in A&E and have another emergency scan on Friday morning. I've been spotting the whole pregnancy so far and last night had some red bleeding, so went to A&E as instructed my doctor. All seemed to be ok test wise and I haven't had any pain or more bleeding today, so scan is just precautionary. At this rate I'll have the most scanned baby ever!
> 
> Glad you're feeling a bit better. I had a stonker of a headache today. I went to a chinese massage place at lunch time and it was like magic and cured it!! Think that may be my new addiction!
> 
> DH has just cooked me dinner, but wouldn't let me have chocolate ice cream for pudding as he says he's worried about me putting on too much weight... Does he not realise that I'm pregnant?!! Hope you've eaten now!
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...

I am glad everything is OK - I had a lot of bleeding in my last pregnancy, although it was very heavy. But everything turned out OK. Still a worry tho, everyone just wants a txt book pregnancy don't they?

Today I have felt great barrr my cold, but I can cope with that! Although I do feel lazy.....we can't have it all eh? lol.

Corrrr you hubby is a meanie, mine would have been wearing the choccy ice cream if he had of said no to me :rofl:

I ate last night and felt so rough afterwards :hissy: Touch wood, no sickness so far today but no idea what I am having for dinner either, I am now getting hungry! 

Hope the bleeding stops for you babe! :hug:x


----------



## Tam

firegal said:


> Won't let you eat chocolate pudding?? What type of a DH is he??? ;)
> 
> So how are we all doing today? I'm just fully relieved that my boss now knows I'm pregnant and is supportive, and I'm also a bit excited that I can now see a little tummy appearing... I thought my BF was imagining things when he said I was starting to show, but I can definitely see it now :)

Oh great news about your boss, always a relief!

YAY a bump appearing :happydance:.

I am having a very good day today, although I am banking on an early night :sleep: x


----------



## Tam

Peach Blossom said:


> firegal said:
> 
> 
> Won't let you eat chocolate pudding?? What type of a DH is he??? ;)
> 
> So how are we all doing today? I'm just fully relieved that my boss now knows I'm pregnant and is supportive, and I'm also a bit excited that I can now see a little tummy appearing... I thought my BF was imagining things when he said I was starting to show, but I can definitely see it now :)
> 
> I know, but I think he was worried cos the mw told me my bmi was 27 and it should be 25... I'm pregnant!! I'm allowed to put on a little wieght!
> 
> Very cool that you can see little bump now... still not sure if mine is bump or jelly belly! Especially after DH's comments!!
> 
> I'm a little anxious tonight as I have another scan tomorrow morning following my small bleed on Tuesday night. Sure things will be fine, but will be relieved when I've seen the bean again tomorrow!
> 
> Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend as much as me!Click to expand...

 
BMI of 27 is no concern! You are fine babe!

I AM LONGING for the weekend!:happydance:

I just wanted to wish you luck with your scan tomorrow, I am sure all will be fine! :hug:x


----------



## Peach Blossom

Bad news I'm afraid. Went for the scan today and there was no hb. MMC diagnosed. So I will be leaving you ladies:cry: Wish you all the best of luck with your pregnancies. 

x


----------



## daisybby03

I am so sorry Peach Blossom! I will keep you in my prayers!


----------



## firegal

So sorry Peach Blossom xx


----------



## Scally

so sorry peach blossom, take care x


----------



## Tam

I am so sorry babe! :hug:x


----------



## polo_princess

*bump*


----------



## Marg_27

Oh my gosh! I completely forgot about tbis thread, must av got lost in the dust...

Jus wonderin why u bumped it PP??


----------



## polo_princess

bump :)


----------



## Marg_27

Ok, now Im confuzzled :)


----------

